# My first project with the router



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok... I know that this wasn't terribly complicated to make, but my daughter wanted me to make her a coat rack with a shelf. She loved it and I got to try out my router and router table. The mounting holes are concealed under the two outside hooks, which are 16" apart.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Very nice job Eric and I like the design. Clean lines and well thought out.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

It's a start to all the wonderful projects you will do in the future, all I ask is you investigate how the template guides are used and you will be adding greater pleasure to many more of your family and friends. Have a look at my sticky on 'Introduction to the use of template guides'

Tom


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice job, Eric, and good thinking about hiding the mounting holes under the hooks.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice job looks real good, how will you attach it to the wall?


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Jerry, 

The mounting holes were done with a forstner bit and concealed under the two outside hooks. The two outside hooks are centered 16" apart for easy wall mounting to the wall studs. She could always use anchors if studs weren't an option.

Eric


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

nice job!


----------



## rsnajork (Apr 1, 2009)

Great job I just got a fixed base bosch 1618 for 60 bucks and am going to go play with it this weekend. I wanna make something for the wife. I realy like what you did with a simple idea looks great.


----------



## John Olson (Sep 25, 2004)

Eric you see it as a simple coat rack. But I see it as a high end animal skining rack. Or a place to hang garden tools. A spice drying rack. What a great piece you made.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.

Eric


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Very nice, it turned out great!


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice job Eric. I'd be proud to hang my hat on that. BTW, how did you rout those hooks?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

kartracer63 said:


> Jerry,
> 
> The mounting holes were done with a forstner bit and concealed under the two outside hooks. The two outside hooks are centered 16" apart for easy wall mounting to the wall studs. She could always use anchors if studs weren't an option.
> 
> Eric


 Under the coat hooks, I wonder how long it would take me to come up with that idea on my own?? I don't think I will live that long!! Sometimes I have a flash of genius but they are so rare that I don't recognize them and miss them completely.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

nzgeordie said:


> Nice job Eric. I'd be proud to hang my hat on that. BTW, how did you rout those hooks?


He built a foundry and cast them all by himself. :jester:


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice job Eric. I might seem like a simple job to you, but it looks great and your daughter will treasure it for a long time.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

No problem, Eric you are one of us northsman. Now you will have to build a hall tree. You know the hope chest with a backer board and a coat hook at the top. I am back under my favorite handle now.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Eric that's a smart looking project

Nicolas


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice design and well routed Eric. This is a good type of project to get yourself confident in handling the router before getting onto more complex uses. It's true when they say that it's only one's imagination that limits what can be done with a router.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice work and looks great.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good routing. Is that oak wood with clasic oak stain - satin finish?


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Barry, 

It's oak with Minwax Colonial Maple wood finish

Eric


----------

